

Ask HN: - ghosh

 is there anyway one can get the apps on android to work on windows mango? 
The phone is good but the windows market place sucks
======
kaolinite
No. You could probably do it the other way around (i.e. run WP7 apps on
Android), perhaps, but apps for Windows Phone are heavily locked down and the
APIs are nowhere near as powerful, so there'll be things you just can't do.
The only solutions are to switch phone OS, wait for apps to be ported or write
your own :-)

By the way, you might want to change your title so that people know what this
question is about.

